
Sony warns users not to take ‘waterproof’ phones under water - aps-sids
http://www.cultofandroid.com/76101/sony-warns-users-not-to-take-its-waterproof-smartphones-under-water/
======
dozzie
OK, Sony deceived their customers in advertising. How is this any different
from what they do every day?

Note that in EU deceitful advertising is illegal.

